# YouTube Episodes - Anybody subscribe to anything?



## Romans922 (Oct 14, 2009)

Does anyone have subscriptions to episodes or various video makers on YouTube?

I have an account and trying to find good things to watch, if I was so inclined. 


Links would be appreciated.


----------



## TrueConvert (Oct 14, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Does anyone have subscriptions to episodes or various video makers on YouTube?



I subscribe to Dr. James White's channel
Also Lane Chaplin's channel


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 14, 2009)

TrueConvert said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have subscriptions to episodes or various video makers on YouTube?
> ...



Do you have links to those channels?


----------



## TrueConvert (Oct 14, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> TrueConvert said:
> 
> 
> > Romans922 said:
> ...



here ya go:
James White's Channel

Lane Chaplin's Channel

Enjoy!!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 14, 2009)

I like this guy. Reformed Man


----------



## tt1106 (Oct 14, 2009)

The best I can do, is ditto. ^^ Lanech and Alpha Omega Ministries.


----------



## christianyouth (Oct 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Andrew, as is evidenced by participators in this thread, I'm confident that _someone_, _somewhere_, subscribes to episodes or various video makers on YouTube.



LOL--as soon as I saw the thread title I KNEW you were going to reply with this!



I subscribe to Zondervan's channel

YouTube - Zondervancom's Channel

and also Rhett and Link(Skyler turned me on to these guys--very funny and clean)

YouTube - RhettandLink's Channel


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 14, 2009)

Youtube, I know, but what's involved in subscribing to a Youtube channel?


----------



## eqdj (Oct 14, 2009)

Besides James White and Lane, check out

Ligonier YouTube - LigonierMinistries's Channel
Reformation21 YouTube - reformation21's Channel
Westminster Philly YouTube - WestminsterOnline's Channel
and
Reformed Forum http://www.youtube.com/user/reformedforum


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes I do, but I doubt you would be interested in taking care of super curly hair.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 14, 2009)

No Piper please!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok.....

Well how about this
YouTube - JohnMacArthurGTY's Channel


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 15, 2009)

I really am not in favor of watching baptists!  or Dispensationalists!


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > I really am not in favor of watching baptists!  or Dispensationalists!
> ...



You are correct, but I didn't know I was going to get such videos. No offense to anyone about the baptist thing (perhaps about the dispensational thing), just my preferences I guess. Although, you can feel free to link to anyone you subscribe to for everyone's benefit! 

Do you guys only subscribe to theological sort of videos? Or anyone have entertainment videos?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's some kicking entertainment! 

[video=youtube;CfZBMQoNxJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfZBMQoNxJM[/video]


----------



## Skyler (Oct 15, 2009)

christianyouth said:


> I subscribe to Zondervan's channel
> 
> YouTube - Zondervancom's Channel
> 
> ...



Oops, sorry about that... 

Aside from Rhett & Link, my only subscriptions are to a friend of mine and a couple people who do Blender 3D video tutorials. I don't do a whole lot on YouTube.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 15, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> I really am not in favor of watching baptists!  or Dispensationalists!



I am only interested in You-Tubes that fit my demographic and state.

Please avoid . . .

Dispensational
Weslyan
Arminian
Eastern Orthodox
Druid
Democrats
New York
Florida
Libertarians
Republicans
Constitutional Party
Independents (any kind)
Peace and Freedom
Nazi Party
Progressives
Liberals
Left wingers
Right wingers
Moderates
Fence straddlers
Keith Olberman
Wiccan
Code Pink
Rahm Emmanuel
Nancy Pelosi
J.W. Montgomery
Rushdoony
John Shelby Spong
Michael Dukakis
Tiny Tim
Van Damme
Janet Jackson
Theonomists
Rosanne Barr
Federal Vision
Postmillennialists
Premillennialists
Amillennialists
Panmillennialists
Full Preterists
Confused Preterists
Not a Preterists
Thomas Aquinas
Norm Geisler
Any Geezer
Robert Schuller
Purpose Driven ANYthing
Q
JEPD
Attila the Hun
Your "Hun"
Honeybear
Bear Bryant
William Jennings Bryan



[Sorry, I home sick and the specificity struck me as funny. No offense!]

Thanks for the idea of subscribing to You Tube videos. I picked up several of the ones mentioned in this thread.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually subscribe to 'Mr Bean'


----------



## dr_parsley (Oct 15, 2009)

Vonnie Dee said:


> Yes I do, but I doubt you would be interested in taking care of super curly hair.



I would! I have a four-year old daughter with super curly hair and we cut it all off. Got a link?


----------



## Bookmeister (Oct 15, 2009)

Bezel333


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 15, 2009)

Rhett and Link (But they have a video with Al Mohler in it so you may not want to watch that.)


----------



## christianyouth (Oct 15, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Rhett and Link (But they have a video with Al Mohler in it so you may not want to watch that.)



Really? Which Video?


----------



## the particular baptist (Oct 15, 2009)

Truth Crossing - Highest quality sermon jam edits

The Greg Bahnsen Channel - his debates and stuff

A Little Leaven - The museum of idolatry in the "church"

I'll Be Honest - Video media testifying of salvation

The Way Of The Master - Kirk Cameron


----------

